# Gas in Spain (and other such things)...



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

After reading this forum and getting advice from elsewhere, I have decided to 
'invest' in having a two bottle Gaslow system installed in the brand new Concorde in a week's time, in readiness for our departure in early January to southern Spain and wherever else our noses take us for the next 3 months.

At present, it is fitted with two German (grey) bottles which, I gather are fairly common throughout the EU??...other than the UK, of course.

The plan is to keep the Gaslows topped up while we are on the move but I also want the option of hooking up a 'local' bottle via a pigtail (which will stand outside the 'van when in use) when we find ourselves at a site we wish to stay at for an extended period and the Gaslows have run dry! 

I don't relish the prospect of having to pack up everything and driving the van x km. to an autogas station (if you can find one in Spain) to top up. I'd rather buy/exchange a local bottle and have it delivered (or buy from the site office) which strikes me as more convenient. I plan to take one of the German bottles along (which I am told are common to France and some other EU countries) but will this serve my purpose? 

I've read elsewhere that it is unwise/illegal/not recommended/insurance negating to carry a spare bottle in any place other than a dedicated gas-locker. Is this true? I plan to strap it firmly in place inside the garage. Do other folk carry a spare bottle in this manner?

I wonder if others who have done the long-term thing in a big(ish) MH, in Spain, dealt with this problem in a different way and wondered if they would mind sharing their experiences, either by recommending alternatives or confirming if my plan will work?? Thanks.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good plan, this is what I do, but don't bother with the German bottle, you will be able to buy a Spanish bottle on most large sites or at a local garage.. regulators at local stores.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You can buy a spanish bottle at most large spanish campsites for a sum of €72. This is €60 retunable deposit and €12 for the gas. We got our spanish gas bottle at villanova camp site. When we left the site we were allowed to keep the bottle and we are going to return the bottle (probably empty) on our return journey through spain in April 2008 on our way home to England. The campsite were fine about us doing this. On the spanish gas bottle we have a standard spanish regulator which is coupled directly to our fixed regulator and this works fine.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Or do as we did and buy a Spanish gas bottle when you're out there for €10 from a fleamarket.

Downside is you have to cart the wretched thing about with you after you leave Spain. . .


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Last year for 3 months in spain I carried a 13kg propane and have a spanish bottle which we use all time only using propane if we run out then it is only for a few hours. last year we also took 6kg bottle but found we came back with full 6kg and 1/2 of 13kg bottle and spanish gas was a lot cheaper than calor. I usually try to come back with full spanish bottle it works out cheaper.

Steve


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all for replying. Will take note of the tips.

Any comments re the legality of carrying an extra bottle (full or empty) in a locker not specifically designed to carry gas?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Gas in SPAIN*

Yes ? you cannot carry a gas bottle other than in its designated place. In the uk . Its called the construction and use reg, same go's for carrying paint ect thats flamable in a car . you can't. most sites will sell you a gas bottle for the price of the gas, don't pay a deposit thats a rip off. you hand the bottle back when you leave. you don't buy a reg!! you buy a freeflow valve looks the same as a reg but is just an on and off valve, connects to the screw thread on your regulator,about 9€, German reg connection fits french and spanish bottles, can be bought from any repsol dept or camping shop or large supermarcado. bottles (orange-repsol) can be had for 20-25€ any sunday market. have a good trip, weather bit cold at the mo. rain forcast for next week ? but will pick up for you in enero. Feliz Navidad.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

As long as your onboard supply is full, do what I did and speak to the locals, especially expats.

S/Steel bot + fittings €20

Full replacement €11.68

Ian


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Gas in Spain and LPG/GPL*

I had a pair of refillable fitted in UK as we always had 2 botles but in Spain there isnt so much refillable around, but is available. However, having come thru to Portugal via Spain and France, I really dont know why I had a pair fitted. 
I can only put it down to the Calor mentality. Quite honestly an 11 Kg lasts us about 3 weeks. we have only used the 9Kg once. Might I suggest that you have the 11 Kg fitted with provision for a "foreign" bottle to go alongside, inc the tee peice etc. 
The thing about refillables is that you dont have to wait until they have run out before refiiling. 
Last week in Portimao I apologised 'cos I could only take 6 euros of gas to refill. That also solves the potential worry of spare bottles outside the vented locker.

Mike & Ann


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I have just bought a adaptor from Gaslow that fits straight on to my Spanish bottle and then on to the regulator, this saves me messing around with plastic pipes and jubile clips.

regards John.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Gas in SPAIN*



silversurfa said:


> Yes ? you cannot carry a gas bottle other than in its designated place. In the uk . Its called the construction and use reg, same go's for carrying paint ect thats flamable in a car . you can't.


The construction and use regs do not stop you from carrying a gas bottle or paint in a car in a private capacity. If this were the case, thousands of offences would be committed every weekend from the DIY stores.


----------

